# Just left Frisbee at the vets



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Poor Frisbee has sickness and diarrhea, been up with him the last 2 nights. Today he hasn't eaten or drank anything except 1 ice cube so have taken him to the vets. They are not sure if he has a bug or if he has eaten something (keep thinking about Nacho and the golf ball) so have left him for blood tests and x-rays. Fingers crossed it is nothing serious and I can collect him later.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh no! I hope he is ok. Keep us posted and in the meantime keep yourself busy x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww poor Frisbee, hopefully he'll be back home soon and on the mend. Let us know how he gets on and what the vet thinks it is. Sending you a big hug from Bertie and I.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh fingers crossed for you, please keep us updated on his condition


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh no...poor Frisbee, hope you get good news soon


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh gosh...what a worry these dogs are...wouldn't be without our though.

Hope you get some good news from the vets soon. Xx


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Well he is back home but still looking very sorry for himself. Thankfully the X-rays and blood tests didn't show anything unusual. He has been given an anti-vomiting injection and antibiotics and has eaten some of the wet food they have given him - still can't persuade him to drink though.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Frisbee, hope he gets well soon.

:hug:


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sending hugs and kisses xoxo 


Jeanie x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Frisbee and poor you for having been up for the past 2 nights. Hoping that you manage to get some sleep tonight. x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Poor Frisbee! Glad to hear he is back home with you and hopefully feeling a bit better. xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hope Frisbee is better soon


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Try ice cubes to keep him hydrated. Get well soon Frisbee :hug:


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments. What a difference a day makes! Frisbee had a full nights sleep and has woken up raring to go and with an appetite too. He keeps pinching pegs, hid my slippers outside and has dug two large holes in the lawn today so I think he is trying to make up for his lack of mischief over the last few days So glad we took out insurance as I left the vets £280 lighter - just hope they pay up without a fuss.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

So pleased to hear that Frisbee's back to he's normal self 

Clare and Bertie


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Frisbee, glad to hear you're feeling better.

Millie too had dug two big holes in the lawn, have to confess I wasn't impressed  I know hubby is going to moan when he spots them eep:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Anita .. good to hear Frisbee is digging up the garden again   

Such a worry when they are not well


----------



## caro50 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Anita

Just seen Frisbee's name among the list of relatively recent posts. It caught my eye as I had a wondeful tabby cat called Frisbee when I was growing up and he definitely had 9 lives! He was always getting into trouble (including one year, getting drunk on a punch that my father had made up for a Xmas party!) but came out the other side relatively unscathed!

I was sorry to read your Frisbee hadn't been well but very relieved to see he rallied fairly quickly. Such a great name!!!

Caro


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Fingers crossed it's just a bug i had roscoe with same thing couple of weeks ago turned out it was just abug.


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Hadn't heard of another pet called Frisbee - until now. We tend to call him Frizzy as that is how he looks when he is wet. We used to have a cat called Jess which was about as common a name as you can get for a black and white cat!

Frisbee is fine now, think it must have been a bug, heard about another couple of dogs locally that had similar symptoms.


----------

